# ادخل وحمل علي قد ما تقدر اكثر من 50 مشروع تحت ايدك



## م/محمد لطفي (26 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

موضوع اليوم يشمل اكثر من semi project 50
قام بتنفيذ هذه المشاريع اكثر من 200 طالب وطالبه بالفرقه الثالثه قوي ميكانيكيه للعام 2006-2007
قائمه المشاريع موضحة با اسفل وهي مرفوعه علي سيرفر الجامعه لذا فهي سريعه جدا في التحميل 
يحتوي كل مشروع مجموعه من الصور والفيديو الخاص بكل ماكينه وكذلك ملفات بي دي اف للاختبارات التي تمت علي كل ماكينه وشروح لها وكلك كاتالوجات الماكينات التي تم العمل عليها وعروض باور بوينت لها

وايضا يوجد دروس فلاش للsurge , cavitation
زايضا كتب بوصلات مباشره با اسفل







Students Projects
(((((المشاريع))))))
coriolos 
Airfoil 
hydraulic bench 
pelton1 
pelton2 
piston pump 
Piston pump1 
pump design evaluation 
Adjustable bed flow channel 
axial flow machine 
hydrogen bubble flow visulation kit 6 
hydrokinetcs system 
laminar flow table 
toutor flow channel 
francis turpine 
parallel_series pump 
hydrogen bubble 
KAPLAN 
pelton result & problems 
multi-pump 
hydrogen bubble flow visualiston 
hydrogine bubble1 
gear pump 
flowmeter calibration 
impact of jet 
hydrogen bubbels 4 
pump design 
centrifugal compressor 
hydrogen bubble6 
Fluid friction in pipes 
fluid friction apparatus group(2) 
water hammer apparatus 
kaplin turbine 
hydrogen bubble (elshafey) 
energy losses in pipes 
basic hydrology sytem 
forced vortex 
Smoke Tunnel 
Pipe Network Apparatus 60 
multi purpose hydraulic test 
Deriaz And francis Turbine 







Flash Presentations((((فلاش)))

Prediction of Surge and Rotating Stall in Compressor 
Dimensional Analysis and Similitude Of Turbomachines 








Resources((((((((كتب))))

Fluid Properties Calculator 
CALCULATE TOTAL HEAD WITH PRESSURE AND PUMP POWER WITH MOTOR CURRENT 
Hydrofoil Flow 
Advanced_Fluid_Mechanics 
CRC Handbook of mechanical Engineering 
Introduction To Fluid Mechanics Solutions Manual 
Gas_Turbine_Engineering_Handbook 
Introduction To Fluid Mechanics Solutions Manual 








طريقه التحميل يرجي الاتصال بي علي الخاص او عن طريق الرسائل الخاصه

لان طريقه التحميل تحتاج الي كود ومستخدم وهما خاصان بي:81: :81: :81:


----------



## hima said (27 أغسطس 2007)

أرجوك 
*بعد الشكر على الموضوع 
ارجو منك ارسال طريقة التحميل لى على الخاص 
لان انا بقالى اسبوع بدور على افكار لمشروع التخرج
ومشاركاتى لم تتعدى ال 30
علشان كده ياريت انتا تراسلنى بعد اذنك
وشكرا*


----------



## Mr.3raqi (27 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم
اذا ممكن 
Gas_Turbine_Engineering_Handbook 
واكون مشكور جدا اذا ارسلتلي رابط التحميل على ال*****
a725med على ******
وشكرا


----------



## qq_ss_dd (6 سبتمبر 2007)

*مشكور اخي الفاضل وشكرا علي مساهماتك*

مشكور اخي الفاضل وشكرا علي مساهماتك


----------



## سنان عبد الغفار (7 سبتمبر 2007)

لاخ العزيز محمد لطفي نحن الاعضاء في هذا المنتدى الرائع معجبين بك وبما تقدمهة من مشاركات فعالة ومفيدا جدا بل اكثر من ذلك نحن نرفع القبعة وننحني تكريما لما تقدمه 
لكن في ما يخص اننا لو احتجنا هذي المشاريع يجب ان نتصل بك على الخاص هل كلنا لدينا الوقت لنتصل بك علة الخاص وننتضر الرد ؟وايضا هل يستطيع العضو الجديد او الزائر ان يتصل بك طبعا لا! لان مشاركاته غير كافية لذلك نرجو وضع هذه المشاريع في متناول يد الجميع لكي تعم الفائدة ولا ضير اذا وظعت الباسور والكود الخاص بهذه المشاريع ولك جزيل الشكر والاحترام


----------



## ريمون عدلي (7 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا لك الف شكر علي الموضوع
ونتمني ان ترفع المشاريع من موقع اخي وتقوم بانزالهم هنا 
شكرا لك الف شكر


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (7 سبتمبر 2007)

اخواني الاعزاء قمت برفع ملف لا اسم المستخدم والباس الخاصه 

يرجي استخدامهما في الصالح


التحميل من المرفقات 


باسوورد فك الضغط هي
www.arab-eng.org


----------



## سنان عبد الغفار (7 سبتمبر 2007)

اسم المستخدم والباسورد موجود صح لكن اين الموقع الخاص بهذه المشاريع


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (7 سبتمبر 2007)

اعتذر للا اخوه الاعضاء عن هذا اللبس عنوان الموقع هو
http://elearning.zu.edu.eg/moodle/course/view.php?id=2


----------



## ياسمين_2010 (7 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا علي هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## hamadawa (7 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور اخي علي هذا المجهود الرائع 
وكل عام وانت بخير وكل الاخوة في العالم العبي و الاسلامي بخير واعاده الله علينا جميعا بالخير و اليمن والبركات


----------



## زياد تامر متولى (8 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك يا أخى وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك
أنت فعلا متميز وربنا يوفقك


----------



## mopen (8 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا علي هذا الموضوع
و جعل الله ذلك فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## المهندس الأسير (10 سبتمبر 2007)

جعل الله ذلك في ميزان حسناتك ,وإلى الأمام دائما.


----------



## za3eem.issa (10 سبتمبر 2007)

مرحبا انا عيسى ممكن تساعدني انا محتاج للمشاريع هاي *****ي هوة eng.issa*************
شكرا كتيير


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (10 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا لا اخوه المشلركين بالموضوع جميعا 

وكل عام وانتم بخير




[/center][/IMG]


----------



## theguide (11 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله الف خير والف الف الف يعني مليار شكر ويارب تعم الفايدة ع الجميع.


----------



## نورس فلسطين (11 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور على الجهد الرائع
بانتظار المزيد


----------



## Rami abuzaid (12 سبتمبر 2007)

ياحبيبناوالله دايراخش على المشاريع وماقدرت حد يساعدنا


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (12 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا علي هذا الموضوع
و جعل الله ذلك فى ميزان حسناتك وكل العام وانتم بخير ورمضان كريم


----------



## وائل-سرسم (18 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله الف خير على هذا الموضوع الرائع واتمنى لك المزيد من الموفقية والنجاح


----------



## أبوفاس (18 سبتمبر 2007)

نور الله بصيرتك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## حسن الأديب (18 سبتمبر 2007)

ريمون عدلي قال:


> شكرا لك الف شكر علي الموضوع
> ونتمني ان ترفع المشاريع من موقع اخي وتقوم بانزالهم هنا
> شكرا لك الف شكر


 
إذا سمحت نفذ ما قاله الأخ ريمون


----------



## حسن الأديب (18 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكوووووور


----------



## احمد1970 (18 سبتمبر 2007)

ياريت تنزلهم بالتدريج ومشكوووور


----------



## احمد1970 (18 سبتمبر 2007)

مشككككككككككوووووووووووووووووورررررررررررر


----------



## احمد1970 (18 سبتمبر 2007)

_جزاك الله خيرا_


----------



## احمد1970 (18 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (18 سبتمبر 2007)

احمد1970 قال:


> بارك الله فيك



شكرا اخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## anarab (24 سبتمبر 2007)

ممكن لوحات التصميم المضخة المركزية متجمعة و لوحات لاجزائها بالابعاد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ضروووووووورررررىىىىىىى

و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عمرو عادل عامر (24 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا يالطفى لكن الدكتور نبيل مش هيزعل كدى


----------



## عمرو عادل عامر (24 سبتمبر 2007)

على فكره لازم تعمل اشتراك على موقع الجامعه ببريدك الالكترونى


----------



## mrn_82 (24 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور اخى بس لو تمكنا من تتحميل هده المشاريع


----------



## Sayed88 (24 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا 
يا ريت ترسل ليا طريقة تحميل الpump design


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (24 سبتمبر 2007)

Sayed88 قال:


> شكرا جزيلا
> يا ريت ترسل ليا طريقة تحميل الpump design





بعد التسجيل في الموقع تظهر هذه الصفحه وباسفلها كلمه (( أنتقل الي......)))






بالضغط علب المينو الخاصه با انتقل الي تظهر القائمه بهذا الشكل





وتختار منها student Projects

لتظهر لك هذه الصفحه والتي تخار منها اي مشروع تختاره وتضغط عليه





مثال مشروع ال airfoil بالضغط علب المشروع يتم التحميل كما تري


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (25 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور ياباشا على الشرح


----------



## مهندس إنتاج (25 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا علي هذا الموضوع
و جعل الله ذلك فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ود الفضل (25 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكوووووور على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## m.hassanin (27 سبتمبر 2007)

كتاب ممتاز شكرا ...............


----------



## بنت محترفة (29 سبتمبر 2007)

مع الأسف الموقع لا يشتغل معي :4:


----------



## محمد زعيتر (29 سبتمبر 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## sam6 (29 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله اخى الكريم 
جعله الله فى ميزان اعمالك


----------



## شاهبندر التجار (29 سبتمبر 2007)

شكراااا كتير للجهد الكبير والشرح


----------



## db_diya (2 أكتوبر 2007)

thanks alot eng/mohamad.
i'm a student in mansoura university, and i really need those link 4 me project so would you plz send it to me (thankfully). 
db_diya*************


----------



## x007i (2 أكتوبر 2007)

مفيش يا لطفى مشاريع لقسم التصميم الميكانيكى 
اخوك محمد ابراهيم


----------



## anarab (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*انا محتاجump design evaluation و pump design ضرورى جداااااااا
جزاك الله خيرا 
بريدى الالكترونى:***********eng.islamelkotbi*********** ارجو ارسال طريقة التحميل و اى مهندس او مهندسة لديى اى شىء يخص تصميم ال centrifugal pump يبعثه على نفس البريد و جزاكم الله كل خير*


----------



## anarab (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*انا محتاجump design evaluation و pump design ضرورى جداااااااا
جزاك الله خيرا 
بريدى الالكترونى:***********eng.islamelkotbi********************** ارجو ارسال طريقة التحميل و اى مهندس او مهندسة لديى اى شىء يخص تصميم ال centrifugal pump يبعثه على نفس البريد و جزاكم الله كل خير*


----------



## bandrj (8 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## hossain (8 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم اذا ممكن 
Introduction To Fluid Mechanics Solutions Manual


----------



## hossain (8 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم اذا ممكن 
Introduction To Fluid Mechanics Solutions Manual


----------



## فراس صبحا (8 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا لك
ولو سمحت تعلمني كيف احمل هذا الموضوع 
ولك الاجر ان شاء الله


----------



## طارق عيسى محمد على (8 أكتوبر 2007)

الاخ المحترم اشكرك جزيل الشكر على ما تقدمة من مشاريع مفيدة
تخدم كل المستخدمين لها لك جزيل الشكر والاجر والثواب


----------



## محمود222 (8 أكتوبر 2007)

:56: 

جـــــــزاااااااااااااااااااااك اللــــــــه كــــــل خـــــــــير ......... 


:59: فــــــــعلااااااا متــميـز !!!! :12:


----------



## mal_timimy77 (12 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ممكن اتساعدنه


----------



## محمد العايدى (12 أكتوبر 2007)

Thanks for your efforts....But I cant enter..
Please ,send me the username and password ..
Thanks again.....
:15:


----------



## mahmoudzaky1 (17 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا
ويارب دائما فى تقدم ونجاح


----------



## م.محمد عبد العزيز (17 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خيرا يا مهندس محمد لطفي
بجد موقع رائع


----------



## e-rsha (17 أكتوبر 2007)

ألف شكر
لكن كيف أنزل المشاريع من الموقع
بليز ساعدني


----------



## عادل الهزاني (26 نوفمبر 2007)

اخي الغالي اولاً الف شكر وجزاك الله خير على مساعداتك
هلا تفضلت بــ
Fluid Friction Pipes
Energy Losses in Pipes
وبتخدمني اكثر لو بعثتها عن طريق ال***** لاني محتاج البحثين للغاية
E-mail:
Eng.3adel at hotmail


----------



## khotaby (26 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور كتيير


----------



## المهندس رائد محمد (26 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور أخي ويعطيك ألف عافيه


----------



## ديجو ملك الميكانيك (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*شكرا*

شكرا لك اخي الفاضل ويعطيك الف عافيه

واذا احتجت احد هذه المشاريع سوف اراسلك لاخذ واحد منهم 

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك اخي الكريم


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (26 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووور يا عم محمد انا بجد مش عارف اقول ايه لك لانك بجد الريس بتاعنا فى ميكانيكا الزقازيق حبيبك عمور


----------



## محمد كويس (26 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا يا لطفى باشا و يا رب اشوفك معيد فى الكلية مع رامى وربنا يوفقك فى المشروع مع د/محمد صالح


----------



## محمد كويس (26 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكورا يا لطفى باشا 
حبيبك من جامعة الزقازيق 
وطلاب كلية هندسة الزقازيق بيحيوك واسمع احلى زنه موتور
ووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون :77: :77: :77: :77: :77: :77:


----------



## سلاحف (27 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## نصير الجنابي (4 ديسمبر 2007)

الاخ العزيز
السلام عليكم 
ارجو ان تبعث لي اسم المستخدم والباسوورد رجاءا
وجزاك الله خير جزاء المحسنين


----------



## المدينة تنادينا (4 ديسمبر 2007)

الاخ الكريم الرجو ان تبعث لي الباسورد الذي بداخل موقع جامعة الزقاويق مع خالص شكري لجهدك المبذول


----------



## ENGMENG (4 ديسمبر 2007)

انا طلب جامعي و اكيد راح استفيد من الافكار 
جزاك الله الجنة


----------



## عبدالرحمن الإمام (4 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
يعطيك العافيه وجهد مشكور ومتميز
اتمنى اني احصل على تحميل هذه البرامج للاستفاده منها 
ولك جزيل الشكر
فضلا وليس امرا ترسل لي طريقه التحميل على الخاص 
او نتواصل على ال***** 
a_alemam*************

ولك التحيه


----------



## saded (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*طلب تحميل الملفات الخاصة بالمشاريع*

السلام عليكم
ممكن منك اخي مساعدتي في تحميل هذه المشاريع وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## صياد الافكار (6 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرررررررررررررررراااااااااا


----------



## سمير باهبري (7 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور و جزاك الله خير


----------



## bolbolawy (17 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور و مستنيين المزيد


----------



## bolbolawy (17 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور و مستنيين المزيد


----------



## ENG-COOL (18 ديسمبر 2007)

ممكن ترسل لنا هذه المشاريع من فضلك ومشكوررررررررررررررررر


----------



## محمود33 (19 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## boss123 (21 ديسمبر 2007)

thankssssssssssssssss


----------



## بيدوبيدو (11 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا ماتتخيلش ساعدتني اد ايه


----------



## عمر محمد3 (11 فبراير 2008)

شكراا لمبادراتك الطيبه


----------



## المهندس رائد محمد (12 فبراير 2008)

يعطيك العافيه ومشكور


----------



## احمد1970 (12 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك ياخي ولكني لم اجد الباسوورد ولا اسم المستخدم 
ارجوا التوضيح


----------



## محب الشرقية (12 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## classical_man (13 فبراير 2008)

gooooooooooooood


----------



## sddg (18 مارس 2008)

شكرا علي المجهود الكبير 
ارجو كتاب Diesel Engine handbook


----------



## عيدنو (18 مارس 2008)

مشكور أخي محمد بس ممكن اي حاجة على الاهتزازت الميكانيكية


----------



## zad_alshjoon (19 مارس 2008)

مشكوور يا اخى وجزاك الله خير ...


----------



## zad_alshjoon (19 مارس 2008)

الملف المضغوط غير موجود !!!!


----------



## frindly heart (19 مارس 2008)

شكرا يا محمد بيه


----------



## العقاب الهرم (20 مارس 2008)

مشكور اخي ع المشاركه الرائعه


----------



## إبراهيم البكر (20 مارس 2008)

Design of Dies Eccentric Nosing
يعطيك العافية 
عندك مشروع يتعلق بالموضوع السابق


----------



## أبوعبدالله محمد (25 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا
بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو عمر البغدادي (14 أبريل 2008)

زكاة العلم نشره يا اخينا في الله
ولا يجوز المتاجرة بالعلم
ويوم يلجم كاتم العلم بلجام من نار ونتمنى ان لا تكون منهم وجزاك الله خيرا
وان كانت هذه متاجرة بالعلم فارجو من المسؤوول عن هذه الوحدة حذف *****ك والغاء اشتراكك 
سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله اكبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر على كاتم العلم


----------



## emad986 (17 أبريل 2008)

ممكن يا اخواني 
Theory and Design for Mechanical Measurements", 3rd ed., R.S. Figliola and D.E. Beasley, John Wiley, 2000
بالاضافه الى حلول الكتاب رجـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاءا
وشكرا


----------



## المهندس الذوادي (18 أبريل 2008)

__________________


> اعتذر للا اخوه الاعضاء عن هذا اللبس عنوان الموقع هو
> http://elearning.zu.edu.eg/moodle/course/view.php?id=2


 
أخي الحبيب
الوصلة لا تعمل 
ارجو ارشادي للدخول على الموقع

وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## م المصري (18 أبريل 2008)

م/محمد لطفي قال:


> اعتذر للا اخوه الاعضاء عن هذا اللبس عنوان الموقع هو
> http://elearning.zu.edu.eg/moodle/course/view.php?id=2


 
مهندس محمد 

الرابط لا يعمل ....


----------



## م براق (18 أبريل 2008)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## م براق (18 أبريل 2008)

أعتقد أن الرابط لا يعمل 

يا ليت لو تضعه مرة اخرى

تحياتي لك


----------



## عبدالسلام سالم (18 أبريل 2008)

للللللللللللللللسييييييييييييي


----------



## سعود الخالد (18 أبريل 2008)

شكرا لك على هذا الموضوع الجيد


----------



## احمد محمد نجيب (18 أبريل 2008)

مشكور اخي الكريم محمد لطفي,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## ابو سرحان (26 أبريل 2008)

ارجو ارسال الكود وشكرا للمساعدة


----------



## زهراء الاسلام (26 أبريل 2008)

الف شكر يا باشمهندس وياريت تراسلنى على ال***** الخاص بيا ضرورى وهو zahra_el_islam وهو على ****** علشان انا شغال فى مشروع محطات قوى وكنت عايز موضوعات تفصيلية عن الcompressors وانواعه وياريت تكلمنى ضرورى


----------



## منصورحسين المسبحي (27 أبريل 2008)

شكرا لكم وانا لي فترة وانا ادور على فكرة للمشروع


----------



## حمزلي (27 أبريل 2008)

رجاءا عمم كيف الدخول على هذا الموقع


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (27 أبريل 2008)

الاخوه الكرام السيرفر رجع للعمل مره اخري يوم الاربعاء الماضي واسف للتاخير


----------



## eng.mnh (27 أبريل 2008)

والله أني أسف بس لازم أزيد مشاركاتي علع شان اقدر أنزل مشاركتي


----------



## eng.mnh (27 أبريل 2008)

والله أني أسف بس لازم أزيد مشاركاتي علع شان اقدر أنزل مشاركتي


----------



## eng.mnh (27 أبريل 2008)

العلم يبني بيوتا لا عماد لها والجهل يهدم بيوت العز والكرم


----------



## المهندسة الرائعة (28 أبريل 2008)

انا مشتركة جديدة وما عندي غير مشاركتين ممكن احصل على مشروع عن المضخات الغاطسة 
الا ستاذ طالبة باسرع وقت 
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## ابو معتصم (28 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا في نشر العلم


----------



## عطر الكلام (3 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا خير الجزاء وعظيم الثواب

إنه سميع مجيب ...


----------



## محمدخالدمحمد (4 يونيو 2008)

thx alot


----------



## صديق القمر (7 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك ....


----------



## احمد الغرباوي (7 يونيو 2008)

تسلم يامحمد يا لطفي يارافع راس القسم في الكليه


----------



## نبيل الزرفي (16 يوليو 2008)

وفقك الله على هذا العمل و شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ليييدوز (8 أكتوبر 2008)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## knawya5 (9 أكتوبر 2008)

تسلم ايدك يالطفى
أنا محمود عبدالسلام معاك فى الزقازيق ودفعتك
ايه يابنى الجمال ده


----------



## رانيا عز الدين (12 أكتوبر 2008)

هو الموضوع شغال و لا لأ أنا دخلت ع اللينك دة و مش لقيت حاجة أتمنى من صاحب الموضوع مهندس لطفي مشكووووورا يكمل مجهوده ب إرسال المشاريع أنا ميلي moontears114************* لأني فعلا ف إحتياج تام لمشروع ميكانيكا بور


----------



## ليث العراقي (13 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وسدد خطاك


----------



## ليث العراقي (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*جعل الله ذلك في ميزان حسناتك ,وإلى الأمام دائما.*​


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*جزاك الله خيرا علي هذا الموضوع الرائع*​


----------



## عمران احمد (15 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك و الله انا مش عارف اقول لك ايه على مجهوداتك القيمه فى المنتدى ( اللهم بارك لك و بارك عليك و وفقك الى ما يحب و يرضى )


----------



## bayaz (16 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## uint (16 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور جدا على هذه الروح الطيبة


----------



## hado (20 أكتوبر 2008)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## محمد عامود (21 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## ابو عمر البغدادي (25 أكتوبر 2008)

لا يعمل الرابط يرجى وضعه بصورة صحيح


----------



## eng.sinan (25 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور جزيل الشكر 
و ارجو منك ارسال طريقه التحميل لان مطلوب مني تقرير خلال هذا الاسبوع 
جزاك الله خير


----------



## سما أحمد (25 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## fmharfoush (26 أكتوبر 2008)

thank you but we need easy share


----------



## هشام المتوكل (31 أكتوبر 2008)

*جزاك الله خيرا علي هذا الموضوع الرائع*​


----------



## المدرس احمد (31 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## اخ اسماعيل (1 نوفمبر 2008)

=======================
زودك الله من تقاك
ومن النار وقاك
و للفضيلة هداك
وللجنة دعاك
والفردوس مأواك
====================


----------



## مهندس مشهور (1 نوفمبر 2008)

بجد مش عارف اعبر عن امتناني لمشاركتك الجيده اخي الفاضل محمد لطفي


----------



## مهند خالد حسين (2 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم احتلج الى كتاب حلول (مقدمة في ميكانيكا الموائع) الله ايجازيك بكل حرف حسنة


----------



## iloveEgypt (2 نوفمبر 2008)

ماشاء الله جزاك الله خير


----------



## ايمن32 (3 نوفمبر 2008)

mashkorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## محمد عبدلله (3 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (3 نوفمبر 2008)

مهند خالد حسين قال:


> السلام عليكم احتلج الى كتاب حلول (مقدمة في ميكانيكا الموائع) الله ايجازيك بكل حرف حسنة[/quote
> 
> مشكور لك الاخوه الكرام علي الرد علي الموضوع وفقنا الله واياكم لما يحب ويرضي
> 
> اخي الكريم عطني اسم الكتاب او المؤلف وانا ابحث لك عنه او عن حلوله


----------



## smartwork (4 نوفمبر 2008)

Thank you very much


----------



## المهندس99999 (8 يناير 2009)

صباح الفل مهندس محمد
معليش انا سجلت بالموقع وفعلت التسجيل لكن ما ظهر لي المشاريع وكل ما ضغطت على احدى المواد يظهر لي طلب رقم التسجيل اتمنى التوضيح منك بأقرب وقت


----------



## عمووور المصري (8 يناير 2009)

مشكور اخي العزيز على مجهودك ده
بس ياريت تسهل الموضوع اكتر


----------



## موائع (16 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخى الكريم


----------



## ksbalex (16 فبراير 2009)

*شكرا مقدما*

اذا ممكن 
Gas_Turbine_Engineering_Handbook 
واكون مشكور جدا اذا ارسلتلي رابط التحميل على ال*****
a725med على ******
وشكرا


----------



## delshear (16 فبراير 2009)

*المحرك الدائم الحركة*

استخدام المغانط و المواد خاصة العزلة للمغنطة


----------



## mse2 (12 مارس 2009)

*جعل الله ذلك في ميزان حسنات*


----------



## المهندس الصعفاني (6 نوفمبر 2009)

لماذا لا اجد مشاريع تخرج جاهزة وكاملة او حتى افكار لمشاريع تخرج 
خصوصا عن انظمة اليدروليك والنيوماتيك وخصوصا بالعربي 
 مع تحياتي


----------



## mmmsha2005 (6 نوفمبر 2009)

Thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## defo (14 نوفمبر 2009)

انا احتاج
*pump design evaluation*
*pump design*
*water hammer apparatus*


----------



## DAEA (14 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ياباش مهندس


----------



## Eng_Matro (16 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## ibod7eem (6 يناير 2010)

مشكور .. يا باش مهندس محمد .. والله .. يرزقك .. من واسع رزقه يا رب


----------



## العراق نيو (6 يناير 2010)

لم استطع من انزال الملفات الرجاء ....... كيفية انزالهن ....... تحياااااااتي


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (6 يناير 2010)

*بارك الله على هذا الجهد المبذول*
* وجزاكم الله كل الخير*​


----------



## lilk (6 يناير 2010)

اريد مشروع تخرخ عن الphotovoltic solar desing and sumlition


----------



## م.بشار الراوي (6 يناير 2010)

ممنونين جدا منك اخونا العزيز


----------



## ELGAMAL (7 يناير 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا علي هذا الموضوع الرائع*


----------



## wassim sahyoun (7 يناير 2010)

plz
we need a password to pass the site,how we can get it 
thanks


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (7 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ][ADEL][ (8 يناير 2010)

الله يرزقك ويوفقك دنيا وآخر


----------



## massalma (8 يناير 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية ياغالي
وارجو اعطائي طريقة للتحميل لو تكرمت
تقبل احترامي


----------



## adel-q8 (26 يناير 2010)

م/محمد لطفي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> موضوع اليوم يشمل اكثر من semi project 50
> قام بتنفيذ هذه المشاريع اكثر من 200 طالب وطالبه بالفرقه الثالثه قوي ميكانيكيه للعام 2006-2007
> ...


انا ارغب في هذا المشروع Piston pump1 باسرع وقت ممكن اعرف كيفية الطريقة على الحصول على هذا المشروع وكيفية التطبيق العملي لة وشكرا يرجى الرد 
 
 *تأكد قبل أن تضيف الرد يمنع وضع عروض وطلبات التوظيف والإعلانات و البريد الالكتروني و وسيلة الاتصال في أي مشاركة .*


----------



## حلم اماراتي (26 يناير 2010)

شكرا مهندس محمد على جهودك


----------



## hhhkhalil (27 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmad99999 (14 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
اود ان ارحب بالجميع واخص بالذكر القائمين على هذا الموقع الرائع والذي يثري من يقوم بمتابعته والاستمتاع بما يقدمه .
اقوم بعمل مشروع تخرج في مادة hydrology فأرجو ان ترسلوا لي ما يتوفر عن هذه المادة ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ameer143 (15 مارس 2010)

بحمل ماقدر ليش


----------



## تغريديات (20 مارس 2010)

الرجاء العرض بشكل ميسر مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## majicmaradona (20 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
الرجاء من اخينا الكريم ارسال طريقة التحميل


----------



## كرم الحمداني (22 يناير 2011)

عاشت الايادي ياورد


----------



## يونس فاخر (22 يناير 2011)

اخي العزيز 
شكرا على مبادرتك ولكن الرابط لايعمل وتظهر الرسالة التالية :
*Server Error*


*500 - Internal server error.*

*There is a problem with the resource you are looking for, and it cannot be displayed.*


----------



## samara1 (10 أبريل 2013)

جعله الله بميزان حسناتك


----------



## BOOK5555 (16 أبريل 2013)

لا يعمل


----------



## BOOK5555 (16 أبريل 2013)

لا يعمل بشكل لا اعرفه


----------



## BOOK5555 (16 أبريل 2013)

نرجو وضع رابط يعمل


----------

